# Детский раздел > Творческая математика >  Умеете ли Вы считать в уме? Задачки с подвохом.

## Mazaykina

Решая эту задачку, постарайтесь все вычисления делать быстро и в уме,  ничего не пишите и не используйте калькулятор, и результат вас удивит:-)
Возьмите 1000. Прибавьте 40. Прибавьте еще тысячу. Прибавьте 30. Еще 1000.
Плюс 20. Плюс 1000. И плюс 10. Что получилось?

*ОТВЕТ* 

А говорите, что математику в школе проходили...  :Girl Blum2: 

Предлагаю в этой теме выкладывать разные *задачки с подвохом.*

----------


## Примадонна

Ой, как интересно! Действительно, неожиданный результат! :Meeting:  Марина, спасибо за задачку! :Ok: 
Пойду мужу загадаю :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Что получилось?


у меня получилось 4100. Но я с математикой в школе не дружила...  :Taunt: 
Ждём новых задачек!!!!

----------


## Alenajazz

Задача.

Студентке на экзамене в медицинском ВУЗе дали человеческую кость. Экзаменатор спрашивает: "Сколько таких костей у тебя?" Студентка ответила, что пять. Экзаменатор сказал: "Неправильно, - бедренных костей у тебя только две" Но самое интересное, что студентка была права. Почему?

----------


## Алена345

> задачки с подвохом


Бабе скоро сорок лет, - Но прыгает как дурочка. - Дайте правильный ответ. - Кто она?
Под каким деревом сидит заяц, когда идет дождь?
Что такое: зеленое, лысое и скачет?
В зубах доска, в глазах тоска.
Когда черной кошке лучше всего пробраться в дом?
Ответы:  http://files.mail.ru/P7WG1T

----------


## Алена345

Какое наименьшее натуральное число при делении на 7 дает в остатке 6, а при делении на 9 остаток 8?

     ответ                    http://eruditov.net/publ/math/chislo/1-1-0-510

----------


## Алена345

Ей было тысяча сто лет, 
Она в сто первый класс ходила, 
В портфеле по сто книг носила 
Все это правда, а не бред. 
Когда, пыля десятком ног, 
Она шагала по дороге, 
За ней всегда бежал щенок 
С одним хвостом, зато стоногий. 
Она ловила каждый звук 
Своими десятью ушами, 
И десять загорелых рук 
Портфель и поводок держали. 
И десять темно-синих глаз 
Рассматривали мир привычно… 
Но станет все совсем обычным, 
Когда поймете наш рассказ.

----------


## Алена345

Попробуйте от 29 отнять единицу и получить 30!
ответ:
http://eruditov.net/publ/smekalka/8-1-0-134

----------


## Алена345

Переставьте одну цифру так, чтобы выполнялось равенство. 

33 + 6 = 33
http://eruditov.net/publ/smekalka/33_6_33/8-1-0-381

----------


## Alenajazz

> Задача.
> 
> Студентке на экзамене в медицинском ВУЗе дали человеческую кость. Экзаменатор спрашивает: "Сколько таких костей у тебя?" Студентка ответила, что пять. Экзаменатор сказал: "Неправильно, - бедренных костей у тебя только две" Но самое интересное, что студентка была права. Почему?


Напишу ответ: студентка беременна. То есть - 4 бедренных кости у неё и одну она держит в руке.

----------


## Neffy

> Напишу ответ: студентка беременна. То есть - 4 бедренных кости у неё и одну она держит в руке.


А я догадалась!  :Yes4:   Только с ответом не успела.  :Smile3: 

*Вопрос.* 

Эрудит заплатил за бутылку с пробкой 11 рублей. 
Бутылка стоит на 10 рублей больше, чем пробка.
Сколько стоит пробка?

*Ответ.*

*Вопрос.*

Есть некая последовательность: 

101, 112, 131, 415, 161, 718 ... 

Установите закономерность и продолжите ряд чисел.

*Ответ.*

----------


## Julkamaus

> Что получилось?
> 
> ОТВЕТ 
> 
> А говорите, что математику в школе проходили...


а у меня и вышло 4100 :Yes4:

----------


## Гном71

[QUOTE=Neffy;4218990]А я догадалась!  :Yes4:   Только с ответом не успела.  :Smile3: 

*Вопрос.* 

Эрудит заплатил за бутылку с пробкой 11 рублей. 
Бутылка стоит на 10 рублей больше, чем пробка.
Сколько стоит пробка?

*Ответ.*

1 рубль???

----------


## Neffy

> 1 рубль???


[IMG]http://*********su/823178m.png[/IMG]

----------


## Natalashka

и у меня 4100 вышло - математика не прошла мимо  :Grin:

----------


## Сергей Ст

Сосчитайте, сколько раз повторяется цыфра сто:
У простой стоножки не просторный дом.
Часто в нем стоножка бродит под столом.
Дорожит стоножка чистотою ног
И столичной ваксой чистит сто сапог
Вместо двух не просто вычистить все сто
Сразу столько обуви не носил ни кто.
У простой стоножки стоит постоять.
И у той стоножки опыт перенять!
?????

----------


## Долька лимона

> сколько раз повторяется цыфра сто


18?

----------


## Вера Капустина (ВераНиКа)

Первая задачка: 4100

Мой стишок-загадка:

ПОГОНЯ

Мчимся мы быстрее ветра,
Лишь мелькают километры.

А за нами следом - туча,
Раздается гром гремучий.

Чем закончится погоня?
Эта туча нас догонит?

----------


## Вера Капустина (ВераНиКа)

И еще загадка, детская.

СКОЛЬКО ВЕСИТ НОСОРОГ

Столько же весит один носорог,
 Сколько двенадцать тысяч сорок.

 Весит сорочья огромная стая,
 Как десять тысяч зверьков горностая.

 Все эти десять тысяч зверьков
 Весят, как тройка бизонов-быков.

 Вес этой тройки бизонов,-
 Как у миллиона тритонов.

 Весят все эти тритоны -
 Три приблизительно тонны.

 Вот и заданье тебе на урок:
 - Сколько же весит один носорог?

----------


## Вера Капустина (ВераНиКа)

Про стоножку у меня 18 получилось )

Еще один мой стишок на сообразительность... тоже детский:

ДАЛЕКО ЛИ МИШКИН ДОМ

Вышел Миша из берлоги,
 По лесной пошел дороге.
 Сто шагов вперед прошел,
 Куст малиновый нашел.
 Съел все ягоды, вздремнул,
 И направо повернул.

 Через двести пять шагов
 Повстречал своих врагов:
 На полянке возле ели
 Три охотника сидели.
 Их немного попугал
 И направо зашагал.

 Через сто шагов - река.
 Широка и глубока.
 Брода нет и переправы,
 Повернуть пришлось направо.

 Зашагал он напролом,
 Раздвигая бурелом.
 ...Еле-еле, кое-как,
 Двести третий сделал шаг.
 Он устал, идет с трудом…
 Далеко ли Мишин дом?

----------


## Вера Капустина (ВераНиКа)

А вот еще моя головоломка... на умение мыслить логически )


У КОГО СПИСАЛИ?

 Учительница математики, проверив наши контрольные, вызвала нас к доске и сказала:
        - Так… сейчас разберемся, кто у кого списывал. Все пять работ - как под копирку! Теперь тот, у кого вы списали, получит вместо пятерки ба-а-льшую единицу.
        Мы стояли, опустив головы, и молчали. Мы – это Андрюшка, Сашка, Маринка (моя соседка по парте), мой друг Лешка, и я, Сергей.
        - Ты, Марина, у кого списала?
        - Девчонка она и есть девчонка, сразу расколется,- подумал я.
        Что и произошло.
        - У Сергея,- всхлипнула Маринка.
        - А ты, Сергей, у кого?
        - Я-то…,- я замялся, не желая подводить друга.
        - Не юли, отвечай, - повысила тон учительница.
        - У Сашки,- соврал я.
        Тот от удивления выпучил глаза, уставившись на меня.
        - Ну-с... а ты у кого? - учительница в ожидании Сашкиного ответа стала постукивать по столу шариковой ручкой.
        - А я у Андрея,– не моргнув глазом, соврал Сашка.
        Учительница повернулась к Андрею.
        - А я вот у него списал, - показал тот пальцем на моего друга Лешку. 
        Бедный Лешка! Он оказался крайним. Получилось, что это он всем дал списать, и теперь ему грозит единица,- успел подумать я и ошибся: Лешка и сам выкрутился, и никого из нас не подвел.
        - А я это… Я у Маринки списал,- запинаясь, произнес Лешка.
        Учительница посмотрела на Марину:
        - Так… и что же это у нас получается? Замкнутый круг? Ни начала, ни конца? 
        И Маринка, которая никому не давала списывать, да и сама-то списала первый раз в жизни, на этот раз молчала. А мы только пожимали плечами. 
        Потом учительница взглянула на часы и заторопилась:
        - Некогда мне с вами долго разбираться, на первый раз вас прощаю, но все пятеро останетесь сегодня после уроков и перерешаете контрольную. 
        И мы остались после уроков и перерешали контрольную, и ни один из нас не получил двойку, хотя и решал каждый самостоятельно.


 А все-таки: у кого же все списали?
 (учитывая, что каждый давал списать только кому-то одному)

----------


## Вера Капустина (ВераНиКа)

Эрудит заплатил за бутылку с пробкой 11 рублей. 
 Бутылка стоит на 10 рублей больше, чем пробка.
 Сколько стоит пробка?

пробка - х
бутылка - х+10
бутылка с пробкой - 2х+10=11

отсюда х=0,5 руб

----------


## MashkaBashka

Ой, а у меня вышло 5000 вместо 4100! Вот ведь до чего калькуляторозависимость довела!

----------


## ТамараКоряковцева

[QUOTE=Сергей Ст;4435316]Сосчитайте, сколько раз повторяется цыфра сто

Я насчитала 19...

----------


## Галиночка -Я

[QUOTE=Сергей Ст;4435316]Сосчитайте, сколько раз повторяется цифра сто:


18

----------


## maru-sja

[QUOTE=Сергей Ст;4435316]Сосчитайте, сколько раз повторяется цыфра сто:
Слово сто повторяется 19 раз , а вот цифра сто ???-мне думается ни разу.   :024:  :026:  :042:

----------


## Юлия Лыгина

З а ч е м   в о д а   в   с т а к а н е ?

----------


## Чудеса науки

Ой, какая клевая тема!!! обожаю математику. это, конечно не задачки, или задачки, но не простые... 

2 46 38 1
116 14 20!
15 14 21
14 0 17

или вот:

2 15 42
42 15
37 08 5

20 20 20!
7 14 100
02 00 13
37 08 5
20 20 20!   узнали???

----------


## Шпить Светлана

> З а ч е м   в о д а   в   с т а к а н е ?


Наверное, за стеклом...

----------

